# Tractor won't move



## Barrow (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a Kubota L260 that only move in some of its lower gears and don't move in any high gears. It won't go in reverse. If my bush hog is connected the PTO barely turns and now it has trouble pull it. I also notice my brake pedal seems to be stuck in down position. I have to take my hand to pull it back up.


----------



## Barrow (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a Kubota L260 that only move in some of its lower gears and don't move in any high gears. It won't go in reverse. If my bush hog is connected the PTO barely turns and now it has trouble pull it. I also notice my brake pedal seems to be stuck in down position. I have to take my hand to pull it back up.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

is this a gear drive or hydraulic drive tractor??.


----------



## Barrow (Jul 7, 2020)

It's a gear drive


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like your clutch pack is not fully engaging. Do you have a service manual?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd try greasing your pedal pivot points. Brake and clutch should have zirk fittings at the pivot axis.


----------



## Barrow (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes I have a service manual


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Barrow said:


> Yes I have a service manual


In the service manual, is there a troubleshooting section?

Otherwise, some tractors will not move nor turn the PTO if the hydraulic filter is clogged. I know nothing about Kubotas other then they are painted orange and a previous co-worker of mine had a BX series that gave him grief the entire time he owned it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

check the clutch pedal free play, if there is no free play at the pedal then the clutch will slip, hence no drive in gear and no PTO drive, -- you have the manual,-- have a read about adjusting the clutch, -- and another, if the clutch has been slipping for quite some time, then the clutch plate could be worn and may need replacing, -- but you have to check adjustment first.


----------

